# VYM question



## Suzuki12 (Apr 22, 2012)

We have some of our portfolio in VYM in our non registered account. 
Our daughter and son in law live in the USA. We would like to help them buy a house there as they are both in career jobs now.
I’m wondering how to use the US$ in our vym to help them without changing that money to C$, then etransfer it where it they will buy US$. 
Thanks.


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have a US $ checking account at TD for US $ dividend income. When I want to transfer funds to my Wells Fargo account, I just do a wire transfer in US $ from this TD account.
Be aware of potential US gift tax issues.


----------



## Suzuki12 (Apr 22, 2012)

I’m with TD so easy to add a US checking account. Have to research about an American bank account. 
Ive not heard of gift tax issues. 
thx


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

Suzuki12 said:


> I’m with TD so easy to add a US checking account. Have to research about an American bank account.
> Ive not heard of gift tax issues.
> thx


Just wire the funds to their account in the US.


----------

